# Vier gewinnt Diagonal überprüfen



## Footloose93 (8. Mrz 2017)

Hallo 

Ich mache gerade mit Java ein Vier-Gewinnt-Spiel.
Nun möchte ich überprüfen, ob jemand gewonnen hat.
Die horizontale und vertikale Überprüfung läuft bereits, nur die
diagonale will einfach nicht...
Hier mal mein Code für die beiden funktionierenden:

```
// Waagerecht Check
for(int s = 0; s < 7; s++) {
   // der geht halt einfach die spalten durch und schaut ob
   // da ein Stein gesetzt wurde (runde) und wenn ja welcher (auch runde)
   // falls ja erhöht er count um 1 und bei Vier gibt es dann ein Sieger.
   if(model.getUsed()[reihe][s] == runde) {
       count++;
   } else {
       count = 0;
   }
   if(count == 4) {
       model.setWinner(runde);
       for(int i = 0; i <= 6; i++) {
           view.getButton()[0][i].setEnabled(false);
       }
   }  
}
// Senkrecht Check
for(int r = 0; r < 7; r++) {
   if(model.getUsed()[r][spalte] == runde) {
       count++;
   } else {
       count = 0;
   }
   if(count == 4) {
       model.setWinner(runde);
       for(int i = 0; i <= 6; i++) {
           view.getButton()[0][i].setEnabled(false);
       }
   }  
}
```
Der Code ist vielleicht nicht unbedingt gut, aber
ich hoffe dennoch ihr könnt mir bei einer ähnlichen Lösung für
die Diagonale Abfrage helfen, damit ich es auch verstehe 

LG Footloose


----------



## JStein52 (8. Mrz 2017)

Die diagonalen Elemente erhältst du doch mit:

```
if(model.getUsed()[i][i] == runde) {
```
  i = 0...6


----------



## Footloose93 (8. Mrz 2017)

Hmm ja hab das nun gelöst danke 
Stand da wohl auf dem Schlauch^^

LG


----------

